

Has Anonymous Romania Been Caught? - SorinaB
http://www.maindevice.com/2012/05/29/anonymous-romania-arrested/
The Romanian news agency have reported today that 14 people, members of Anonymous Romania have been arrested. The Romanian cyber fighters were spread across the country and it took special operations led by the specialised Directorate for Investigating Organized Crime and Terrorism to apprehend them.<p>The 24 year old Romanian leader of Anonymous group
======
savramescu
The English language used in this article makes me cringe.

~~~
RaduTyrsina
What exactly isn't according to your standards?

------
kubbity
according to local press, yes. <http://bit.ly/KSxULR>

